# Ultrasounds??? Yes or No



## kellyb

OK, so I've been racking my brain on the whole ultrasound deal. Should I get any or not? I am 35, so I guess I'm at mature maternal age (sounds awful and ridiculous), so I know there are a few extra risks. The problem is that I really don't want anything invasive messing with my kid. And I know there has been no research to show that ultrasounds can lead to autism or other problems, BUT there is also no research to show conclusively that ultrasounds DON'T lead to autism or other problems. There just seem to be so many new issues with kids nowadays, and yes I know much of it is likely because of overdiagnosis, but I still have a case of the "what-ifs." We just don't seem to know enough yet about all the interventions we do during pregnancy and childbirth.

So, my questions are: Have you gotten an ultrasound? How many? Do you not want to get any? Any thoughts are very welcomed!


----------



## nov_mum

I had 12 week and 20 week scans for my first two. Mainly to convince myself that bubs was ok otherwise I wouldn't let myself begin to bond properly. With both pregnancies I ended up with PET so I had to have growth scans from 34 weeks to ensure the placenta was still attached and bubs was growing properly/getting all the nutrients he needed. I would be more concerned at having excessive scans although for some, it is essential. I personally found them reassuring. Plus, if bubs was diagnosed with something that he would be in awful pain with and die from soon after birth, I would want to save him that pain. These were our reasonings. Mainly, the psychological aspect for me was important. I still convince myself that I am making it all up until I feel bubs move.


----------



## canadabear

Where I am living, Spain, it is completely midwife lead and you only get 3 scans. One around 12 weeks, the second around 20 weeks and I believe the third is right around 34 weeks or so. If you want more, you have to go private and pay. This is of course unless there is a complication.
I have to agree with nov_mum, I found it a huge relief when I saw babs the first time and they confirmed that everything was great. I finally felt that I could really bond and open my heart up to this new little life inside me. But, to be completely honest, when I finally heard the heartbeat at my midwife appointment a week later (they don't listen to it at the first scan here just look at the heartbeat), that sealed it for me! I just completely fell in love.. head over heels....
Personally, I would recommend at least the first and second scan because they are so important for checking for abnormalities. (I am 33, almost 34, and really felt strongly about checking because of my age group). Again though, this is between you and your health care providers.. discuss it with them and then make the best decision for you and your baby.. don't do what you think you have to if you are at all worried about possible complications it may cause. :flower: and :hugs:


----------



## rainbowgroove

I had an 2 early scans at 7 & 8 weeks, the nuchal scan and the 20 week scan (twice!). The consultant wanted me to have scans every 2 weeks, but I refused. If the baby hadn't been in awkward positions, I would only have had the 2 scans.


----------



## MommyMika

I had 3 in total. I found them super reassuring!

It's good to remember that if they DO see anything wrong early on, then they can take steps to correct it right away, even doing things while you're still pregnant!

If I never got scans, and I later found out there was something wrong they could have prevented had they known about it, I would have been heartbroken!!!!

I think it's definitely worth it :flower:


----------



## NaturalMomma

I do the 20 week u/s.


----------



## rachiedata

I had the early one at 12 weeks, and the anatomy scan at 20 weeks, twice due to baby's position. Both of these I thought were justified - the first not so much for 'dating' the pregnancy (as I was confident of my period/conception dates anyway), but as others have said for its psychological value to you, saying "Hey, I really am pregnant!". I honestly felt it was all a bit made up until then! Was really worth it for the look on my OH's face as well. Might be useful for to know this early on whether it is twins or not, to help plan the rest of your care (and life afterwards!) accordingly.

I was similarly taken with the reasons for 20 week scan, being a complete anatomy check. Good to know placental position and that all is in the right place and healthy with baby. I don't feel the need to know any more than that, and wouldn't have a growth scan or anything like that, as I've no medical conditions of my own and baby is always active. For me, that's what matters.

If I was paying for them, those are the two I'd bother paying for! As far as research goes, you're right, there's no say either way on safety - you'd have to balance the risk of what could happen should baby be born and you weren't aware of any issues that could be detected before birth, or how much peace of mind the scan would give you and your OH personally.


----------



## kellyb

Thank you all so much! I love to hear others' points of view on this, and you all make some valid points. Ah...more to think about :)


----------



## sarah1980

nov_mum said:


> I had 12 week and 20 week scans for my first two. Mainly to convince myself that bubs was ok otherwise I wouldn't let myself begin to bond properly. With both pregnancies I ended up with PET so I had to have growth scans from 34 weeks to ensure the placenta was still attached and bubs was growing properly/getting all the nutrients he needed. I would be more concerned at having excessive scans although for some, it is essential. I personally found them reassuring. Plus, if bubs was diagnosed with something that he would be in awful pain with and die from soon after birth, I would want to save him that pain. These were our reasonings. Mainly, the psychological aspect for me was important. I still convince myself that I am making it all up until I feel bubs move.

I dont think I could have put it better than nov_mum. 

Sarah.xxx


----------



## JeepGirl

MommyMika said:


> I had 3 in total. I found them super reassuring!
> 
> It's good to remember that if they DO see anything wrong early on, then they can take steps to correct it right away, even doing things while you're still pregnant!
> 
> If I never got scans, and I later found out there was something wrong they could have prevented had they known about it, I would have been heartbroken!!!!
> 
> I think it's definitely worth it :flower:

We only get one at 20 weeks here, unless you are high risk. I had that and then went to a private clinic for 2 more. As the other posters have said its amazing the bond you feel when you see him/her on the screen. My OH was a little distant from LO in the beginning, I think because he couldn't feel/see LO. After our scan he was smiling ear to ear. He said it was now so real, and he felt like he could bond now that he knew who was in there. 

As MommyMika has said, they can also plan ahead of time should any problems be found on the scan. I have a friend who had a baby with heart problems. This showed up on her scan and gave her medical team time to put a treatment plan in place long before the birth. Had they not known, they baby probably wouldn't have lived. But instead a team of the best doctors were waiting at the birth to take LO right into surgery and saved her life. Now she is a happy and healthy 2 year old.


----------



## overseasbaby

I'm in Switzerland and seeing an OB/GYN at the moment. I really like my doctor, but the medical approach seems over the top to me! :wacko: I'm 14.5 weeks and I've already have SO MANY ultrasounds. 

* 7 weeks to confirm pregnancy, determine position of embryo and rule out possibility of ectopic pregnancy. About 5-7 minutes in duration.

* 12 weeks when I switched doctors to see heartbeat and the little cutie flippig around. About 5-7 minutes in duration.

*13 weeks for NTS. So stressful I didn't sleep the night before and came down with a virus a few days after, from sheer relief and letdown of stress! :nope: About 12-15 minutes in duration.

* Today to check baby's heartbeat because I've been sick with a miserable head cold for the past 5 days (and had the virus before that...:sad2:) About 30 seconds to 1 minute in duration.

I've been doing reading on ultrasounds and they kind of scare me. There is concern, according to The Official Lamaze Guide, over whether they affect fetal brain development and possibly lead to speech and cognitive delays. The Mayo Clinic recommends only medically necessary ultrasounds and never just to "see" the baby or get keepsake photos. From what it says on their website, it sounds like Mayo Clinic thinks that a complication free pregnancy doesn't need any ultrasounds at all!

One interesting this is that today, I asked my doctor if it would be safer to listen to the heartbeat rather than see it and she said no, that the doppler is higher energy than the ultrasound and less safe. :shrug: 

I've started to feel that the best way to have a natural birth is to have a natural pregnancy, so I'm going to see a midwife next week. Hopefully we can do the majority of our checks through her. Sorry to completely rant, but this has seriously been stressing me. My OB/GYN wants to do a vaginal exam and ultrasound of the cervix in week 27 to assess risk for early delivery. Does that seem completely insane to anyone else?!


----------



## Bournefree

Gosh, that does seem over the top!

If you spend most of your pregnancy with your health carers and all they seem to be doing is looking for pathology and risk, then this will add a feeling of risk to your pregnancy that isn't even there!

Couldn't agree with you more - the best way for a normal birth, is to reduce the interventions from the start. You certainly don't need to be stressed in pregnancy. Where has the culture of protecting and nurturing the pregnant women gone? - we all used to be treated so much better and shouldn't be treated as though we are sick, and in need of medical attentions.
XxX


----------



## PeanutBean

Being in the UK we are offered two at 12 and 20 weeks ish. I have had them both with both pregnancies. I also had one at 8 weeks with my first pregnancy because of a bleed. Naturally I found that emergency one reassuring and also the 12 week one this time just to confirm the baby is really there and has sufficient limbs! I don't agree with too much intervention in pregnancy or labour. Ultrasounds do count in this however I do also see the value in detecting very serious anomalies. So for me the 20 week scan is important too. It's not always correct when things are thought to be seen on the scan; I wouldn't rely on a scan for accurately determining foetal size/weight etc. But, if there were real serious conditions that would be terminal e.g. anencephaly or something really terrible that would certainly be picked up and I would much prefer that to be so that to discover it after birth. How I'd act I don't know but fortunately I haven't had anything picked up on any of my scans.

I think if you are unsure you need to think about the reassurance it might offer and how you might act if certain conditions were picked up (e.g. would abortion ever be an option for you personally) or not picked up (would you be devastated if the baby had a particular congenital condition). I don't do the blood tests offered for chromosomal abnormalities as I know I wouldn't abort nor would I want an amnio so there seems little point. It really depends on what you would want to do with the info.

I wouldn't get a 4D or gender determination scan. I see it as a diagnostic tool to be used in the minimum, not a recreational activity!


----------



## SoyLatte

I think the early scan to confirm pregnancy and check for any abnormal problems is important. 

My mother miscarried as did my aunt and my aunt also had an ectopic pregnancy(that was devastating to the whole family). I have no idea what my grandmothers pregnancy history was and kind of feel odd asking at this point. 

The whole thing still doesn't feel real to me. And we haven't shared the news with our family yet. I want to be a bit further along and know everything is healthy & ok with our little bean. That being said I'll definitely have the early scan.


----------



## silver_penny

I will pop in here as an anit-ultrasound voice. I had one ultrasound with DS1. I did some research into ultrasounds and decided against any further ultrasounds. Then when I got pregnant with my second, I did a little more research on ultrasounds and dopplers. This is where I decided that it was in my baby's best interest to not have any ultrasounds and not to use a doppler. We used a stethoscope to listen to baby's heartbeat, and while you can't hear it until later (about 20 weeks) there is no chance at harming the baby. Yes, ultrasounds can be reassuring, but I am not going to put my baby at risk just to calm my nerves.


----------



## ambreen359

have u read [Unsound ultrasound] we were not sure about having one as i did not have any with my 1st 2kids 18yrs ago but after reading that we definetly decided against it


----------



## kellyb

Wow! I hadn't heard of the Ultrasound? Unsound article. Good read. Sure makes me think...

I hate making these decisions. Meeting with my midwife on April 18, so I'm curious to see how it goes when we discuss.

Thanks to all for your great responses.


----------



## tristansmum

i had 12 week, 20 week and a private 3d one at 28 weeks. I think the benefits of checking for annomolyes (sp) outweigh a small risk of USS causing damage to baby. My friend had a placenta previa (covered the entire cervix) and would never have known if she'd not had a scan- had she gone into labour naturally both she and baby could have died.


----------



## ambreen359

I think having a scan is now so common 40 odd years ago they did not do them
if your having a scan to c if there r any defects what would u do with that info? 
for us we thought the risk is def not worth it as the Booklet Unsound Ultrasound 
gives examples of scans where defects where found couple aborted the pregnancy 
and the baby was found to be healty thru post mortem
also that the levels that baby is exposed to during scans varies depending on person doing scan
they also mention the distress caused to the baby by the scan itself
most women get scans but that does not mean they r safe
when i found out i was pregnant i was in the middle of getting dental treatment due to a road traffic accident
i asked my dentist if there were any risks with the xrays or anisthetic she said they used a different kind of anisthetic for pregnant women but she would not give me reassurance that it was 100% safe i stopped all treatment and said i would come back after the baby was born i think u have to weigh up the risks and 4 me even a minimal risk is 2 much risk


----------



## chysantheMUM

I've had 3 scans so far, the nuchal, anatomy and a bonus one when I visited consultant at 16 weeks. I have since decided however that me and baby don't like them and will do our best to avoid them in future. The reason being that I've noticed after having a scan or sometimes even after using the doppler (which I've done on about 5 occasions) I feel a little bit bruised for the rest of the day. I don't know whether its because of an effect on the baby or on my own internal organs (I do have bowel problems) but either way it doesn't feel right, so I've decided no more intervention unless entirely necessary. That said though it was a lovely experience seeing the baby each time and such a relief to know that shes healthy :)


----------



## Rmar

I have not had any ultrasounds and my doctor isn't concerned at all. He mentioned that he offers because he has to offer. If you refuse to have an ultrasound and your doctor or midwife truely believes it is best to have one, they are going to explain why. Sometimes health care providers can't come up with reasons why other than that it is the way it is done and sometimes they may believe there is a problem to warrant one. After that, it is still up to you.

Some further reading:

https://www.midwiferytoday.com/search/default.asp?query=ultrasound

These are older issues of Midwifery Today. I recommend reading the studies that follow the articles that are included.

https://www.sarahbuckley.com/ultrasound-scans-cause-for-concern/

Not just the article itself but the massive list of references underneath. This one puts it into words that most can understand but I will admit it does lean heavily towards not having an ultrasound. This is why reading the references to make up your mind would be useful.

My opinion is have a little ultrasounds as you can.

ETA: I haven't had an ultrasound but I have had the doctor use a doppler on me to listen to the heart beat at every appointment since 14 weeks for no more than 20 seconds each time. It uses the same technology but I feel a lot better about the time that the doppler is used.


----------



## kellyb

Thanks so much everyone for your replies! So much great info and references. 

It's amazing how much dissension I seem to encounter when I mention that ultrasounds seem to be overdone, and COULD be dangerous. I kinda made the mistake of mentioning this in the first trimester forum, and I hope there isn't a huge backlash! People just seem to be so set on doing what the majority does without question--especially because ultrasounds sound so fun. It makes sense, because it seems like the majority of people just CAN'T be wrong. Too bad the majority turns out to be wrong. A LOT! So many examples: x-rays on pregnant women, thalidomide sedative used on pregnant women, Phen-Fen prescriptions, we used to believe based on fact that the earth was flat, women used to be 2nd class citizens incapable of voting. Oh the list goes on...

Anyhow, I so appreciate all your responses. I'm kinda nervous to talk to my midwife about it Monday. I'm guessing she'll think I at least need one US since I'm 35. I'm just hoping she sees things the way I do!!!


----------



## ambreen359

kellyb said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your replies! So much great info and references.
> 
> It's amazing how much dissension I seem to encounter when I mention that ultrasounds seem to be overdone, and COULD be dangerous. I kinda made the mistake of mentioning this in the first trimester forum, and I hope there isn't a huge backlash! People just seem to be so set on doing what the majority does without question--especially because ultrasounds sound so fun. It makes sense, because it seems like the majority of people just CAN'T be wrong. Too bad the majority turns out to be wrong. A LOT! So many examples: x-rays on pregnant women, thalidomide sedative used on pregnant women, Phen-Fen prescriptions, we used to believe based on fact that the earth was flat, women used to be 2nd class citizens incapable of voting. Oh the list goes on...
> 
> Anyhow, I so appreciate all your responses. I'm kinda nervous to talk to my midwife about it Monday. I'm guessing she'll think I at least need one US since I'm 35. I'm just hoping she sees things the way I do!!!

dont let them use the age issue i am 40 and have not had a single one:nope:


----------



## Vrinda

Hi everyone:winkwink: I had been reading this forum since some time and have finally registered here and this is my first post. For now I will write just a question that had been running in my mind since I came to know about my pregnancy.

I live in a foreign country where doctors do not speak English much, and neither do I speak their local language much. But I understand a bit, and somehow we converse usually someone who would interpret little bit. Now, since this is first time for me, I am trying to do everything according to the advice of the doctor, just to make sure everything is done on time.

What I dont understand however is that, on my first visit the Gynaec did ultrasound and I was happy that the pregnancy was confirmed. However, I started reading about ultrasounds and am thinking, are there not other ways to do that? I mean blood test or something. And wait. I did not have any symptoms at all ! Just that my periods had stopped. And am doing quite healthy as well ( no medical history) thanks to my being vegetarian (trying to have organic as much as I can afford and have) .

Well, I did question the doctor, she just replied that I am little over 30 thats probably it. And then on second one , she again did ultrasound I do not know for what. And then she sent me for prenatals, which I do not know was really necessary to do.Everything seems okay and now after having 3 ultrasounds, I am thinking was it worth bothering our baby with this ?


Just wanted to vent out my thoughts out here, this is my first post so a big Hi and baby dust to all mums and trying to be here :)


----------



## Blah11

Yes, I think scans are quite important really. It pinpoints any potential issues before the birth and you're better prepared as a new mum. It must be awful to have a baby born with a defect or extreme disability and you had no idea :(


----------



## Blah11

I also will have the NT scan and the bloods taken. I dont know if I'd have amnio if I needed to but I probably would.


----------



## Vrinda

I am mortified with the idea of someone sucking out a part of my placenta fluid. Sorry I do not want to scare you but, I've read about the side effects and I probably will not go for more ultrasounds unless very necessary or the amnio. I so hope that I will not need to do that....


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I had the standard ultrasounds at 12 weeks and 20 weeks. Then, at my 25 week check, they heard something weird on the doppler while listening to LOs heartbeat and sent me for an ultrasound. Because of that one, they found that he had a heart condition. Since then, I've had one a week to check his heartrate (as this is the only real way to get an accurate reading in a heart block baby). Because of his heart condition, it is reassuring to me to see him growing and moving and see his heartrate being stable. If it had not been discovered by doppler, he could have gone into heart failure without anyone knowing. I'm thankful they listened in. I will have to probably have the same types of checks with any other baby because there is a 20% chance that any other children we have could have a heart block as well. 

Side note: Heart block is a VERY RARE condition in babies. Mine was triggered by lupus antibodies that I didn't know I even had! I say this so no one gets scared or paranoid :flower: :hugs:


----------



## mutti

I'm a paranoid pregnant lady but I just wanted to add my experiences from scans. 
Here in Germany you can pay a small fee and have an ultrasound at EVERY appointment (which is every 4 weeks until 32 weeks and then every week after that). I'd read that maybe there was a connection between u/s and behavioural problems in children but I kind of figured that in Germany it's pretty normal to have so many ultrasounds and I haven't seen any problems with the children here....well no more than anywhere else :D
Anyway, I have chosen both times to have an u/s every time because it just puts my mind at ease to see my baby. My doctor checks it's heart, measures everything (legs, arms etc) and makes sure everything is going well.
I also have a friend that lived in Australia and moved to Germany when she was 20 weeks pregnant. In Oz they told her that everything was great and the baby was perfectly fine. It wasn't until she came to Germany and she had her first u/s that they told her the baby was much too small and he was quite ill. She ended up having problems with the baby and it was very lucky that they spotted it early and kept him monitored because he needed to be delivered pretty early.
I have to say though, my u/s here are very quick. I'm in and out in about 5 mins - 10 mins MAX.


----------



## lynnikins

Im having my 2nd scan on thursday i had an early one to check everything was ok as i had bleeding, and i will get at least a 20 wk one as well to check babies heart and everything are ok. its likely they will give me more as ive had 2 big babies now and didnt measure large with either so they may well want to check on babys size.

i think we would see a much greater number of twins and triplets with austism and stuff if there was any link there as multiple mums get alot more scans than singleton mums but we dont see lots of twin cases of autism being diagnoised.


----------



## LoveCakes

If you don't want one, don't have one, it's your choise for yourself and your baby :)

Personally I think that information about possible problems is vital, not necessarily for you to decide on continuing the pregnancy or not but to help you get the support you could need before and after the pregnancy.

Also if you avoided everything that hadn't been clinically proven not to harm the baby you'd never eat an apple, or wear demin etc... I feel that if there had been proof of harm it would be in every paper and tv programme. The midwifery today articles were very interesting and made some valid points. However as it says on the website, it is a magazine, biased towards non-intervention, not a peer reviewed scientific journal (though it does quote these). Articles do not make science, and I'd be careful what I allow to influence my decision.


----------



## bubbles123

I had the 12 and 20 weeks ones. I wouldn't have had anymore but I found those two useful to reassure me all was well.


----------



## hannpin

Hi I have not read all of the thread but just wanted to add that I think that scans are so imprtant for the welfare of your unborn child. I found out on my 19 week anomaly (sp?) scan that our son was very unwell, and it would have been to cruel to continue with the pregnancy. I am so glad that I live in an area of the world where I was able to find this out and allow him to be free and suffer no more.


----------



## ambreen359

you should read unsound ultrasound


----------



## lozzy21

I had 7 in total.

I was on the pill so unsure how pregnant i was, they asked me to gess and sent me for a "12 week" dating scan but i turned out to be 8 weeks.

A emergancy scan at 9 weeks after a bleed

My propper 12 week dating scan

I needed two anomaly scans as she was hiding and wouldent turn round.

A growth scan at 33 weeks as i was measuring 4 weeks ahead.

A scan to check babys position when my waters went early.

They dont offer NT scans in my area but id have refused it anyway, it wouldent have made a differance for me.

The only one i felt was unnecissary was the last one but my head was up my arse after my waters going early so i went with what the doctor said.

Yes they dident do them years ago but they did xrays instead.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think tbh its better to have one. Autism is not the end of the world, it does not harm your child. Ultrasounds can help many things. IMO.


----------



## Nikki_d72

I am still conflicted about this. I'm booked for the 19 week scan but don't know if I'll go ahead with it. I have my own selfish desire to see my baby, it's lots of fun and will reassure me, but is that enough of a reason to expose it to the possibly harmful effects of powerful ultrasound? The only good reason I've got for doing it at the moment is to rule out multiples or placenta preavia, as I'm planning an HBAC 3+ hours from a main hospital, and need to know early if I have to change my mindset about going into hospital, as I think it'll take a lot for me to turn my mind around at this stage. Also I promised my daughter she could come to a scan (before I did all this reading, oops), but that's still no good reason to possibly expose her little brother or sister to harm. I had the Nuchal scan booked but after a lot of reading I cancelled it. I've always been adamant I wouldn't abort and therefore I wouldn't go for CVS or Amniocintesis so I didn't see the point of gleaning information I wouldn't act upon but which could stress me needlessly or stop me from enjoying my pregnancy. 

There are some good links here to read: https://www.whale.to/a/ultrasound_unsound.html
but ultimately the choice is yours and yours alone, you can't let what any of us did or didn't do influence you, have a good read up on the pros and cons and think hard, that's all you can do.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think I responded to this thread way back when it was first posted, but hey ho. I've had an ultrasound every week since 25 weeks to help check my baby's heart. It's the ONLY way to monitor his heart accurately. I don't know where I would be without them. The doppler is just so ineffective when it comes to measuring heart block.


----------



## lozzy21

Nikki_d72 said:


> I am still conflicted about this. I'm booked for the 19 week scan but don't know if I'll go ahead with it. I have my own selfish desire to see my baby, it's lots of fun and will reassure me, but is that enough of a reason to expose it to the possibly harmful effects of powerful ultrasound? The only good reason I've got for doing it at the moment is to rule out multiples or placenta preavia, as I'm planning an HBAC 3+ hours from a main hospital, and need to know early if I have to change my mindset about going into hospital, as I think it'll take a lot for me to turn my mind around at this stage. Also I promised my daughter she could come to a scan (before I did all this reading, oops), but that's still no good reason to possibly expose her little brother or sister to harm. I had the Nuchal scan booked but after a lot of reading I cancelled it. *I've always been adamant I wouldn't abort and therefore I wouldn't go for CVS or Amniocintesis so I didn't see the point of gleaning information I wouldn't act upon but which could stress me needlessly or stop me from enjoying my pregnancy*.
> 
> There are some good links here to read: https://www.whale.to/a/ultrasound_unsound.html
> but ultimately the choice is yours and yours alone, you can't let what any of us did or didn't do influence you, have a good read up on the pros and cons and think hard, that's all you can do.

Its not allways the case of if they are problems found they will tell you to abort the baby, its about being to plan for any problems by having the right treatment ready for baby once its born.


----------



## hannpin

lozzy21 said:


> Nikki_d72 said:
> 
> 
> I am still conflicted about this. I'm booked for the 19 week scan but don't know if I'll go ahead with it. I have my own selfish desire to see my baby, it's lots of fun and will reassure me, but is that enough of a reason to expose it to the possibly harmful effects of powerful ultrasound? The only good reason I've got for doing it at the moment is to rule out multiples or placenta preavia, as I'm planning an HBAC 3+ hours from a main hospital, and need to know early if I have to change my mindset about going into hospital, as I think it'll take a lot for me to turn my mind around at this stage. Also I promised my daughter she could come to a scan (before I did all this reading, oops), but that's still no good reason to possibly expose her little brother or sister to harm. I had the Nuchal scan booked but after a lot of reading I cancelled it. *I've always been adamant I wouldn't abort and therefore I wouldn't go for CVS or Amniocintesis so I didn't see the point of gleaning information I wouldn't act upon but which could stress me needlessly or stop me from enjoying my pregnancy*.
> 
> There are some good links here to read: https://www.whale.to/a/ultrasound_unsound.html
> but ultimately the choice is yours and yours alone, you can't let what any of us did or didn't do influence you, have a good read up on the pros and cons and think hard, that's all you can do.
> 
> Its not allways the case of if they are problems found they will tell you to abort the baby, its about being to plan for any problems by having the right treatment ready for baby once its born.Click to expand...

I agree, for example with spina bifida the baby would need life saving surgery only performed at special neonatal units within hours of birth. If this could be planned for before delivey, the baby would have a stronger chance of surviving that if it was an unknown. And the same applies to other things that are picked up such as some heart problems etc. 

And as far as being against abortion, I too felt like this. But you dont know how you would react until you are faced with that decision. At the end of the day a mother has to do what is best for their child, not what is best for themselves. which is why we are all here right?

I hope you are able to make the best informed decision for you and your family xxxx


----------



## Bournefree

It is an anomaly scan after all, and you have to think hard about if the results would change you wanting to continue with the pregnancy. Ultrasounds, also isn't an exact science, and once you have your results which if they are not favourable, you are sort of stuck going for an amino, to find out for certain what is going on... and almost feel as though you have to keep testing. Then, amino have risk of miscarriage with them. 
But I think it is important to decide if the information you get from an US would change anything or not. Then of course, when you are in the situation, and have had some news that you weren't expecting, it is frightening. You may react in an entirely different way to how you thought you would, without you knowing!
It's allot to consider.
XxX


----------



## Nikki_d72

hannpin said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki_d72 said:
> 
> 
> I am still conflicted about this. I'm booked for the 19 week scan but don't know if I'll go ahead with it. I have my own selfish desire to see my baby, it's lots of fun and will reassure me, but is that enough of a reason to expose it to the possibly harmful effects of powerful ultrasound? The only good reason I've got for doing it at the moment is to rule out multiples or placenta preavia, as I'm planning an HBAC 3+ hours from a main hospital, and need to know early if I have to change my mindset about going into hospital, as I think it'll take a lot for me to turn my mind around at this stage. Also I promised my daughter she could come to a scan (before I did all this reading, oops), but that's still no good reason to possibly expose her little brother or sister to harm. I had the Nuchal scan booked but after a lot of reading I cancelled it. *I've always been adamant I wouldn't abort and therefore I wouldn't go for CVS or Amniocintesis so I didn't see the point of gleaning information I wouldn't act upon but which could stress me needlessly or stop me from enjoying my pregnancy*.
> 
> There are some good links here to read: https://www.whale.to/a/ultrasound_unsound.html
> but ultimately the choice is yours and yours alone, you can't let what any of us did or didn't do influence you, have a good read up on the pros and cons and think hard, that's all you can do.
> 
> Its not allways the case of if they are problems found they will tell you to abort the baby, its about being to plan for any problems by having the right treatment ready for baby once its born.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, for example with spina bifida the baby would need life saving surgery only performed at special neonatal units within hours of birth. If this could be planned for before delivey, the baby would have a stronger chance of surviving that if it was an unknown. And the same applies to other things that are picked up such as some heart problems etc.
> 
> And as far as being against abortion, I too felt like this. But you dont know how you would react until you are faced with that decision. At the end of the day a mother has to do what is best for their child, not what is best for themselves. which is why we are all here right?
> 
> I hope you are able to make the best informed decision for you and your family xxxxClick to expand...

Hannpn, That was no way a dig at you, I'm so sorry for the loss of Harri, and I agree that to not make a decision in a case like that would have been selfish. 

I agree also with the Spina Bifida comment but I felt that the Nuchal Scan and bloods were primarily looking for chromasomal abnormalities such as down's, in which case the knowledge wouldn't have allowed for any treatment as there is none, and wouldn't have altered the course of the pregnancy, so there was no point in me gleaning this info. Due to my age I knew the numbers would probably come back as high-ish risk (I've lost count of how many threads I've read in first tri on this, from stressed-out women looking for reassurance) and as it is not a diagnostic tool I woould have been faced with the decision to go for amnio or not and risk possible miscarriage, and also deal with that hideous stressy wait for results. 

Lozzie, Nobody can "tell" you to abort, and who knows what decisions I'd make in a situation like that, I just meant in the case of chromasomal things I'd rather just deal with it when it comes along. Anyway, this is a pretty emotive subject and I think I'll leave it at that, it's too difficult to discuss here.


----------



## ambreen359

I think this thread is helpfull in making us all think more about what were doing or not as the case may be
We are having a Hb with an IM and i am now nearly 26wks and at age 40 was told by my gp that Hb was not advisable i have felt no need to get a scan but that has been our choice i knew that if anything came up in a scan i would not act upon it i want to enjoy this time not be worried sick i personally feel that if my mw was worried about anything she would let me know and i still would prefer to carry on as things are thats my personal choice


----------



## hannpin

Nikki_d72 no offence taken, I just wanted to make people aware of the other side of the coin so to speak.

I had no reason when going to my anomaly scan to think that there should be anything wrong. I am young (24), took my prenatals which included folic acid, had the results from the downs bloods (which were low risk). But unfortuantly I was that 1 in 1000 who had a baby with a life threatening birth defect which was picked up on that scan :cry: 

I just hope everyone is able to make the best decision for themselves and there babies xxx


----------



## ambreen359

Hannpin so sorry for your loss


----------



## kellyb

Hannpin, I'm so sorry for your loss as well. I thank you all so, so very much for your knowledge and honest input, on both sides of the coin. You have all helped me tremendously!

So, it turns out after reading everyone's advice, we ended up settling on just one ultrasound, the anomaly scan. I definitely didn't want to do multiple scans, just for my own reassurance, or the fun of seeing the baby. We decided on just the one, just in case there was anything that the docs picked up that could be taken care of early, or immediately planned for upon delivery. Yesterday was the 20-week mark, and we had the ultrasound. The feeling of relief when we were told our son looked healthy, strong, and the right size was immeasurable. I had seriously been worrying, partly because I am a worrier, and partly because of my age (35); I also didn't seem to be growing much, and I wasn't feeling any movement that other first time moms were feeling (turns out it's a simple reason--placenta is anterior). 

From here on out, I'm just going to enjoy this, trusting that all will be well--can't wait to see our perfect angel on or about Nov. 3. I wish you all the same. Thanks again, so much, everyone!


----------



## Bournefree

That's brilliant. So pleased you feel great. Enjoy your pregnancy
XxX


----------



## Nikki_d72

So glad for you, enjoy the rest now and try not to worry...


----------



## MermaidMom

i think every choice in pregnancy should be made after you honestly and knowledgeably answer the question: 'will this be whats best for my baby or will this be whats best for me?'


----------



## Tegans Mama

I really think everyone should have one US at 20 weeks during their pregnancy, to detect anomalies.

Obviously, nothing would change the outcome of a pregnancy I had (it didn't with Tegan) but some birth defects can be fatal if not detected before delivery. For instance Tegan would have died if she was born at home. If I hadn't had an US she would have been born at home and she would have died. Vaginal birth can cause brain damage and sometimes death in infants with Hydrocephalus. 

It's nor always a case of forgoing an US because you don't care whether or not there is something wrong with your baby. It may not make a difference to you, but that US could be the difference between life and death for your baby.


----------

